# Bratwurst Pasta



## uncle eddie (Mar 11, 2021)

Once we had a lot of leftover smoked brats.  My wife found a recipe that used them and we loved it.  In fact, we loved it so much we ALWAYS make sure we have leftover brats so we can make this dish.  It takes about 30 minutes to make and is super easy and very tasty.  We just had it tonight so I thought I would share it.

Next time you grill or smoke brats - make sure you have 5 or 6 links leftover.  I slice them after they cool, shrink-wrap the sliced brats and toss them into the deep freeze for later use.

We normally use rigatoni noodles, but tonight we used mostaccioli noodles.  No big deal (but I prefer rigatoni - don't tell the wife).
Pic follows.
Recipe below the pic.
Enjoy!








*Bratwurst Pasta*​
*Ingredients*

16 oz pasta
1 lb leftover bratwurst (about 5 links)
8 oz cream cheese
14.5 oz diced tomatoes with garlic and onion
3/4 cup chicken broth
1/2 tsp garlic powder
1/2 tsp dried oregano
1/2 tsp dried basil
1/4 tsp dried thyme
1 tsp black pepper
1/2 tsp cayenne pepper
2 tsp paprika
1 tsp seasoned salt

*Instructions*

Cook pasta, drain, set aside

*Add to pot:*

Cut brats into bite-sized pieces
8 oz cream cheese and diced tomatoes and reduce heat to low. Stir constantly until cream cheese melts.
Add spices and chicken broth, stir until well combined.
Add cooked pasta to skillet, stir while heating and serve.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 11, 2021)

That looks like a potfull of heaven right there!

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 11, 2021)

Looks good bud I'm definitely gonna try it


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 12, 2021)

Oh man. Looks mighty tasty.
Jim


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 12, 2021)

I know that's good ! Cream cheese and chicken broth is great on pasta . 
I bet the brats really add to it . Nice work .


----------



## crazzycajun (Mar 12, 2021)

I don’t know how many brats I would have to cook to have five leftover, but definitely trying this thanks


----------



## uncle eddie (Mar 12, 2021)

Thanks guys...I will pass on the kudos to the wife!

I forgot to mention this dish freezes/thaws wonderfully and I use it for lunches at work.


----------



## mosparky (Apr 13, 2021)

I made it, awesome !! It is a bit too warm for the She-Beast, but that's more for me.
Not without my issues making it. Grilled brats specifically for this, Sunday morning. Later, cooked the Pasta and let cool in the strainer. Started mixing spices and "Dang It", No Thyme ! The She-Beast is a bit date conscious/paranoid. She went thru the spices some months ago and the thyme fell victim. All the bottles have disappeared for the time being, so I have no idea what spices need replacing.
Everything into the fridge till I get thyme and time. Last night I had the thyme but not the time.
This morning I had both.
Advice: Gather everything before you start. The pasta became a PITA after it sat in fridge over night and kinda glued itself together. You don't wanna go there if you can prevent it.

A 5 quart dutch oven or pot is the minimum. By time the rigatoni finished it had soaked up all the water. Actually I had to add more and extend the cooking time. There was little room to stir. I couldn't add quite all the pasta back. Next time I think I will go with about 12 oz of pasta. Even then, a bigger pot will be useful.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 13, 2021)

mosparky said:


> The She-Beast is a bit date conscious/paranoid. She went thru the spices some months ago and the thyme fell victim.


My Grocery clerk son " Shrinks " out my pantry all the time . I'm waiting for him to start labeling the shelves . 
Instant pot works great for this if you have one .


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 13, 2021)

Oh Yeah!!
Looks Great !!
Nice Job, Eddie!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## uncle eddie (Apr 13, 2021)

mosparky
 - Glad you liked it!  It is delicious.  

She who must be obeyed thought it a bit spicy for her as well...after we had it several times...and cut the red pepper in half.  It is still good, but I do prefer the little spicy zip more.


----------

